# Wild discus issue



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought a pair or wild discus from the Charlotte Area Aquarium Society auction 2 weeks ago. The fish are beautiful and doing pretty well. They both had some minor fin wounds and sliming going on the first day or two, but that cleared up and they starting to heal and eat well. However, the female (I think) also had bright red spots on both sides along with to small wounds on both sides. The wounds looked like a scrape or abrasion. On one I could clearly see the scales in disarray around it. I'd estimate the wounds are around 1-3mm in size. The wounds seems to be healing up but not quite as quickly as I'd have hoped. I'm much more concerned about the red spots. Both sides of her are arrayed with them. The look like bruises that haven't turned blue or green. At first I thought they were some sort of severe net injury, but now I'm not so sure. I really don't think they are changing at all in character or number. Here are some images:


























In this shot you can see the wound that showed the scales as well as the spots









Right now they are in water that's about 82F a pH of 7 and a hardness of ~45ppm. I've been doing 20%-40% water changes everyday since I got them except for last weekend when I was out of town for 5 days. I'm working on bringing the pH down, but I'm trying to take things slow as I just got my RO system up and running recently. I just couldn't turn down this pair for $50 at the auction.

I also picked up a couple of little white snakeskins. One of them has a minor wound on his side that I think is new. In case this is related to a disease I will post it here as well.









Thanks for any help,
Sven


----------

